# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  تهنئة قلبية لكلية الحقوق جامعة الزقازيق باختيار أول عميد بالانتخاب

## د.شيماء عطاالله

نهنئ أنفسنا نحن أعضاء هيئة التدريس ومعانوهم وجميع العاملين بالكلية بالتجربة الديمقراطية 


التي تحدث لأول مرة في كلية الحقوق بجامعة الزقازيق.


كما نتقدم بخالص التهاني القلبية للأستاذ الدكتور / حمدي عمر لفوز سيادته في انتخابات عمادة الكلية 


مع دعواتنا له بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## د.أحمد سليم

*حقا لنا أن نفرح بالعرس الديموقراطي الذي أقيم اليوم في كلية الحقوق جامعة الزقازيق حيث يأتي لأول مرة في تاريخ عميد لحقوق الزقازيق بالإنتخاب لذا يطيب لنا تهنئة أ.د/ حمدي عمر علي ثقة زملاءوه و أبناؤه به كما لابد لنا و أن نشكر جميع اعضاء هيئة التدريس بالكلية الذين جائوا عن بكرة أبيهم للمشاركة في صنع مستقبل الكلية وفي النهاية يجب أن ننوه أن إدارة الكلية لن تكون حكرا علي عميد الكلية أو وكلائها إنما ستكون من حق كل العاملين في الكلية أن يشارك في إدارة الكلية حتى نصل لما نصبو إليه فلقد انتهى عهد ما أوريكم إلا ما أرى وما أهديكم إلا سبيل الرشاد*

----------


## اسراء الماحى

يطيب لى ان أهنئ أستاذنا الدكتور حمدى عمر بفوز سيادته فى انتخابات عمادة كلية الحقوق جامعة الزقازيق   مع خالص تمنياتنا لسيادته بالمزيد من التقدم والازدهار

----------


## shimaa fadel

congratulations

----------


## نادين

> يطيب لى ان أهنئ أستاذنا الدكتور حمدى عمر بفوز سيادته فى انتخابات عمادة كلية الحقوق جامعة الزقازيق   مع خالص تمنياتنا لسيادته بالمزيد من التقدم والازدهار


ألف مبروك أستاذنا الدكتور / حمدي عمر

----------


## صفاء عطاالله

أجمل وأرق التهاني لكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق باختيار أول عميد منتخب 

مع خالص دعواتنا للأستاذ الدكتور / حمدي عمر أول عميد منتخب بالتوفيق والسداد

----------

